# Pure Oxygen System for my Bait.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been adding pure Oxygen to my bait well and it darn sure helps. I don't use a real regulator, just a small valve. I turn the valve on for a few seconds every few minutes and my bait kicks in the afterburner.

I add oxygen in my yak and in both boats. The entire set-up costs about $35 and uses disposable oxygen cylinders.

If anybody is interested in seeing it, I'll atke a photo or two.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

"If anybody is interested in seeing it, I'll atke a photo or two. "

Photos would be nice. Do you use a fish tank "Airator" (spelling?) to turn the flow into a foam?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes - I'd like to see pictures. That sounds pretty slick.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Definately interested - post up those pics.


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

ive been considering a commercial style unit, but they're proud of them.Id like to see the pics!

Also.....i think theres some safety regs associated with storage or placement of oxygen aboard???


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I am looking for the paperwork on this gizmo so I can tell you what to look for. The Oxgen system is intended for oxygenating beer in the brewing process. I'm using a sintered stainless steel distributor similar to an aquarium airstone. "Tiny bubbles in the beer" and all that stuff.

My livewell pump is on a timer. Occasionally, when I see the pump stop, I give the tank a few seconds of pure oxygen. Cigar minnows pull drag on my kingfish rigs when I hook a fresh one one on.

Yes, there are requirements for Oxygen on boats. The cylinder must be secured is one of them. I keep the cylinder in the splash well of my boat about 1 foot from my bait tank.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I couldn't find the paperwork but here is a photo and a link to the place where I bought it.

http://www.annapolishomebrew.com/shopcoolstuff.asp










You might get into home brewing while you are at it.

I did a little "Creek Bank" fishing today. I fished for 5 minutes before the bite then caught this 20# Black Drum which I released. Caught on half of a large Blue Crab.










Another guy caught (and kept this one) which weighed a little over 40.


----------



## littledavid (Aug 6, 2009)

Could I use something like this on a kayak? The cylinder would be lighter than a battery and bilge pump.

I hope you reply to this quick cause I want to fish Navarre on Sunday.

Davy


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Hmmmmm! Looks like I need to add a little to this one. In the photo showing the diffuser you see the underside of the lid of my bait container. The bait container (Well) is a 3 gallon olive barrel. The diffuser drops into the well and flow is regulated with the valve on the Oxygen cylinder. I can keep 2 dozen Cigar Minnows alive in the 3 gallon barrel for a long time if I add cooling water fairly often.

OK. For the yak. Two black Tennis Ball containers taped together end to end works fine for large Cigar minnows but not for smaller ones. The oxygen must flow in from the front end of the container where water enters as you paddle. Minnows are put in from the back of the container with their heads forward into the water and oxygen flow. Water/oxygen flows out the back end of the container.

I can keepa dozen Cigar Minnows alive all day with this rig.

Ok, for the secrets of this rig. KEEP HOLES TO A MINIMUM. 3-1/4" HOLES IN THE FRONT END OF THE TUBE PLUS ONE HOLE FOR THE OXYGEN DIFFUSER AND 5 HOLES IN THE BACK END. I USE A WAD OF NYLON NET IN THE FRONT END OF THE TUBE TO KEEP THE MINNOWS FROM PLUGGING THE ENTRANCE HOLES AND TO KEEP THEM FROM BLOODYING THEIR NOSES. THIS ALSO ASSURES THATMINNOWS IN FRONTDON'T GET IN FRONT OF THE OXYGEN DIFFUSER WHERE THEY DON'T GET THE ADDED OXYGEN.

IF YOU USE SMALL BAIT FISH, THEY CAN TURN AROUND AND FACE BACKWARDS IN THE TUBE. YOU CAN PACK CIGAR MINNOWS IN PRETTY TIGHT AND THEY WILL DO JUST FINE, CONTRARY TO WHAT YOU'D EXPECT. THREADFINS DO OK TOO. I DON'T HAVE MUCH EXPERIENCE WITH SPANISH SARDINES BECAUSE THEY ARE RARE WHERE I FISH BUT THEY ARE MORE DELICATE THAN CIGARS.

THE SMALLEST CONTINUOUS OXYGEN FLOW YOU CAN REGULATE WILL WORK FINE. A CYLINDER WILL LAST SEVERAL DAYS ON THE YAK WELL/TUBE.

MY YAK WELL IS IN DESTIN RIGHT NOW. AS SOON AS IT GETS HOME, I'LL PHOTO IT. I NEED TO MAKE ANOTHER ONE BUT I DON'T KNOW ANY TENNIS PLAYERS RIGHT NOW.


----------

